# Is Mr Olympia on T.V.?



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

& if so what channel & time?

Cheers


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Yes its on BBC1 at 9pm.

Sorry I am joking  I think its on pay per view tv in the states and you can watch it online too.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

bodybuilding.com usually stream it bit iw was a bit poo last year


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

You could check out LA muscle chanel I don't think they would have the show but they would probably feature it ( sky 200 and somthing?) they would never show it on teresestrial tv because they would loose millions in DVD sales imo


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

cheers guys:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

freddee said:


> You could check out LA muscle chanel I don't think they would have the show but they would probably feature it ( sky 200 and somthing?) they would never show it on teresestrial tv because they would loose millions in DVD sales imo


LA muscle is 281 but i doubt it will be on there


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

WRX333 said:


> & if so what channel & time?
> 
> Cheers


Normally on channel 5.....straight after weapons of ass destuction. :whistling:


----------

